# Pics of Henry, just cause its been a while.



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Been a while since i posted anything about Henry, so thought i would just add my 2 latest fave pics.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Aww i love the little half huff wink


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What an adorable face.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

His face reminds me so much of my Mildred! They could be twins! Needless to say, he is a great looking hog


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hehehe!!! Love the first pic!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Henry, you are a showstopper!


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

what an adorable little boy you have there!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I absolutely love the first picture. He looks like he just got a big kiss from Mom & is saying "stop Mom, that's gross, huff", but secretly loves the attention.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness, he is so handsome! His little ears look so soft


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Ha ha ha love it -


PJM said:


> I absolutely love the first picture. He looks like he just got a big kiss from Mom & is saying "stop Mom, that's gross, huff", but secretly loves the attention.


Thanks guys, ill pass on your compliments to Mr grump.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

PJM said:


> I absolutely love the first picture. He looks like he just got a big kiss from Mom & is saying "stop Mom, that's gross, huff", but secretly loves the attention.


i think its more of a, "why are you waking me up!" then picture 2 is "oh...are those worms!?!"


----------

